# mount for lifted truck?



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a 99 f350 with a 4inch suspeion lift have a boss v blade ,do they make mountes for them or do you have to fabe it your self?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Going to need some custom fab work done on the mount to drop it four inches.


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

has anybody fabed one ? i want to make sure this holds up im putting a 9'2 ploy v blade and it is going to plowing some major lots.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

plow tech;604772 said:


> has anybody fabed one ? i want to make sure this holds up im putting a 9'2 ploy v blade and it is going to plowing some major lots.


For a 4" yes, and although gaining the 4" doesn't take a great deal of mods or additions to get the push-beam down where you need it, make sure you add additional reinforcement to the side plates and an additional cross brace just below the frame attaching points to tie the two side together (above the push-beam) or it will attempt to shove the mount sideways...buckling the mount in the process.


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

cool thanks for the help.i'll take pics after im done


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

im curious how your mount turned out and if u took some pictures im in the same boat u were and i need to figure out a way to morify a mount for my truck if u took pics my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My dads truck has a 4" lift and 35s with an 8' 6" western and all I did was lengthen the chain? :yow!:


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Whitewheelin;611975 said:


> im curious how your mount turned out and if u took some pictures im in the same boat u were and i need to figure out a way to morify a mount for my truck if u took pics my email is [email protected] thanks


Im posting the pic for plow tech as his email is messed up lol. I think he did a great job on the fabs it looks great.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I hope to heck this is just the mock up stage and it doesn't have all the reinforcements attached to it yet because you have no vertical reinforcements or back up plates on the outside running from you added side plates up to the original ones in order to sandwich it all together. Your basically depending on that weld between them to carry the entire weight and stress of the plow and it's snow load since the lower half of the mount is basically hanging in mid-air on that weld. Your rear stock Boss braces wont even help that issue any since their attached *above* the weld point. You need full plates up the outsides at the very least or it's going to prune the bottom section right off.

Your cross tubing looks good though.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;613678 said:


> I hope to heck this is just the mock up stage and it doesn't have all the reinforcements attached to it yet
> 
> Of course he's going to add more support. These must just be in possess pics.
> 
> ...


Come on B&B, you know how projects are have to show them off, don't be so nit picky, I'm sure he'll post pics of it once it's finished. If he does as nice a job designing the rear thrusters as he's doing with the front it should be one of the nicer lowering jobs we've seen posted on the site.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

yes I did take a few pics before it was done, notice no bolts on the arms to the frame in the pics. Im sure wnplow tech fixes his email he will post finishe pics.


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

ha there B&b if you would look there is a 4 inch dorop on the original plate then another plate on the out side that goes two holes higher that the weld and bolted all togeather and welded,so there is so much reinforsment on the down plates and i added a brace that goes all the way down when i have time ill get more pics on, i would bet my life that it will hold and is actualy over kill.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

More pics would be most helpful.


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

here is a pic of the down brace made out of 1/4 angle iron


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

finished side view.what you guys think?


----------



## crew cuts (Aug 17, 2007)

The thing that sucks about extending the plow mount on a lifted truck is now you lost all the clearence that you put the lift on for. Too bad they aren't easier to take on and off. I bet you have a nice looking setup though.


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

this truck is lifted for looks not for off roading its a work truck .


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

plow tech;615801 said:


> this truck is lifted for looks not for off roading its a work truck .


dont forget picking up chicks and when yo do pick them up its a great ride:redbounce


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

While you use the name Plowtech. You are not a professional, are you?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

plow tech;615801 said:


> this truck is lifted for looks not for off roading its a work truck .


Lifted trucks are not work trucks... you said your self it's for looks.....

A lifted truck does not portray a professional appearance.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

SnoFarmer this may help you explain.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

ya that setup aint gonna make it one storm....you'll be drivin over that plow
do yourself a favor and run a 1"sq tube or rd stock to the frame(somewhere under the doors) from rite behind the plow attachment point. course you'll have to fab up some frame plates .


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

That truck looks great. I agree it can make you money just sitting in front of your shop.


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

well since alot of you think it wont work then let me see some pics of what you have made that will work than!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I had 35s and a 4 in lift on my 97 f 350 With me fisher mm. No problems at all. Other then I needed longer plow markers.


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

ya that is one thing i have to get yet longer markers.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> and ive been plowing for a couple years for a friend,started with a meyer now he upgraded me to a sweet boss v blade.


If that V endes up under that F350 you will be in the side walk crew, and your boss will be Scottie now get back to the :redbounce:redbounce


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

you like looking at those :redbounce:redbouncelol.


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

let it snow


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I had those tires on ,my superduty and thought they sucked in the snow.


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

my plows look good on those trucks! that mount looks like a tank and should be fine. most the guys on here have never had a lifted truck and don't know the first thing about them. yet they will try to act like they have built up 5 or so. that mount should hold up fine. that truck will get you more work than you want! i like the wraps. let me know when you get those uni parts in the mail. take care.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

tojay22;618678 said:


> my plows look good on those trucks! that mount looks like a tank and should be fine. most the guys on here have never had a lifted truck and don't know the first thing about them. yet they will try to act like they have built up 5 or so. that mount should hold up fine. that truck will get you more work than you want! i like the wraps. let me know when you get those uni parts in the mail. take care.


lol so true, thanks again for everything Jason your a straight up guy and I like that. We will sure buy from you again.


----------



## MattS (Feb 9, 2006)

plow tech;617074 said:


> well since alot of you think it wont work then let me see some pics of what you have made that will work than!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No questions asked I would gussett the 2 together with a diamond plate like is done on many gooseneck trailers.

http://www.brutetrailers.com/images/brute_up_close_super_diamond_gussett2.jpg


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;616536 said:


> Lifted trucks are not work trucks... you said your self it's for looks.....
> 
> A lifted truck does not portray a professional appearance.


We have a local window company and all there new GMC's have 6" or bigger lifts on them and they pull 20 ft enclosed trailers. There all lettered up and they look like moving billboards. The guy said lifting his trucks was the best form of advertisement he's ever done. I do agree though a true work truck would be a PITA to work with and not as reliable.


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks jason got the parts,and ill post new pics after all lights are on...


----------



## Vulcanclassic15 (Feb 6, 2007)

I have seen many threads on here about lifted trucks & plows. I cant be leave someone would say " A lifted truck does not portray a professional appearance". Is it written in some professional code book or what? Everyone has there own opinion on what is professional & what's not.
In my opinion, someone that runs a legal business, has proper insurance for the business & makes money at it, is a professional.
It don't matter if they own a truck that has 20" of lift or if it is stock. It does not matter if they have a new truck or if they own a 30 year old truck. One guy can go out & buy 3 trucks for $50 thousand each & another can go out & buy 3 trucks for $3 thousand each. It does not make one a professional & one not.
As for plow trucks with lift kit, just need to know what you are doing or know someone that knows what they are doing. I have had several over the years, 1/2 tons, 3/4 tons & 1 tons. I have had plows on stock trucks & on trucks with 12" lifts. I have installed at least 15 lift kits & plows on trucks for others & have never had one come back with a broken mount.
The truck I have used for the last few years for all my contracts has been my 1/2 ton with a 6" lift (sold the 3/4 ton & only use the 1 ton to haul pulling tractors to shows know). I have made just as much money, lowered my insurance rates & lowered the price for plates. 
I toke a quick photo of the mount on the front, yes it is looking a bit rusty, but it has been on this truck for 10 years & has never broke. With the plow in the lower set of holes it set level, the middle gives it a good Angle on dirt drives.
I like going by those $50 thousand dollar trucks broke down & hearing the owners complain about the repair bills at the garage, I just lol & keep on going. PROPER MAINTENANCE on a older truck & it will do the same job. 
Scott, You have a nice looking truck. Have a good safe plow season!!!


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks vulcan. Very well said.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Someone give that man a can of fluid film please!


----------



## Vulcanclassic15 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Brad I could use some!! Was going to take care of that, but decided at the end of this season I want to tear the hole truck down to the frame & redo everything at once. It is a 1993 & has lasted this long, not bad, I must have done something write the first time!!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Vulcanclassic15;622624 said:


> Thanks Brad I could use some!! Was going to take care of that, but decided at the end of this season I want to tear the hole truck down to the frame & redo everything at once. It is a 1993 & has lasted this long, not bad, I must have done something write the first time!!


I wonder How mine will look in 10 years? Time will tell. .


----------



## PaulSmith (Feb 19, 2008)

Vulcanclassic15;622162 said:


> I have seen many threads on here about lifted trucks & plows. I cant be leave someone would say " A lifted truck does not portray a professional appearance". Is it written in some professional code book or what? Everyone has there own opinion on what is professional & what's not.
> In my opinion, someone that runs a legal business, has proper insurance for the business & makes money at it, is a professional.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> I have to agree with the others, it too is my opinion that a lifted truck looks unprofessional
> and juvinail.
> Their is no need for it.
> It makes the truck unreliable as the drive line is stressed.
> ...


lol, are you a professional? If you are then you know its about making money and getting your name out to the public and this truck does just that, Again if this truck can push some snow its a extra bonus as this truck was bought and wrapped to turn heads and to get my name out in the public.



> a lifted truck looks unprofessional
> and juvenile.


What about a old rusted out junker is that unprofessional in your eyes? Paul let me ask you this, what kinda truck would make me look professional since you know so much. I have 9 trucks in my fleet this year and Im in 5 towns, I pay alot to be insured and to keep my trucks looking good, let me know if you think I should just get out now and cut my losts because what you say is golden and should be written in stone.

A few of you guys need to put down the keyboard and get out in the real world, being a keyboard cowboy will get you no place.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, there is alot of people taking other peoples opinions to heart. Why? 

Is a lifted truck unprofessional? Depends on ones opinion. Yes it looks good, and will get attention.
Are they good work trucks? Yes as long as the lift isn't outrageous.... 6" suspension with a 6" body lift isnt practical for working with, not if you want to load stuff into the bed.

Can a lifted truck plow? Yes, as long as the frame is fabbed up right and is strong enough. However after 12" of lift, it might look pretty funny.

Will a lifted truck out work a non lifted truck. Probalby not, they will each have their pluses and negatives.

What is a professional looking truck? again, its subject to ones opinion.

Just remember, opinions are like ********, everyone has one and to everyone else they all stink.


----------



## Vulcanclassic15 (Feb 6, 2007)

How does it make the truck unreliable?? Only a few ways I can think of.
1. The lift was installed by someone that did not know what they are doing.
2. Proper maintenance was not done.
3. Unknowledgeable driver that should not be behind the wheel of a real truck!! (Horse play)
4. Cheap parts used (some garages will use cheap parts to get the price down just to get business)RRRrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! 

Stress on the drive line?? Plowing snow is going to stress any drive line, does not matter if it is a new truck, old truck, lowered truck or lifted truck. If your worried about stress on your drive line then stay home on the porch & watch us plow your drive / lots for you!!

How does this make the truck a better work vehicle? Stock Parts suck!! And if can replace them with a better part & make your truck look better at the same time, then why not?

Do your home work, Stock sucks!!!! The springs are not heavy enough (even in most 1 tons) thats why you all complain about front end sag & think the answer is timberlins. LOL
Or go out & spend even more on air bags. Don't get me wrong I do have air bags on my 1 ton but thats because I am pulling a goose neck with a JD 4440 Pulling tractor with about 9,000 lbs of suitcase wights. (I know, someone is going to say Tractors are not made to pull, just like trucks should not be lifted. LOL)
The stock ujoints are junk!! Put them in your car, thats all there good for.

I see people buy new trucks with plows already on them at a dealer & they cant understand why after one season they are taking it back to the dealer to replace ujoints?? HHHMMMM!!!! They are complaining that by the end of the first season the front end looks like it is sagging?? HHHHMMMM!!! 

In the last year I have "Up graded" several newer (3 years old or less) trucks with better quality parts (not lifted) because STOCK PARTS SUCK!!! I also lower cars & build big block motors in my spare time, but I guess that would also be unprofessional because it ant stock!!!!!!!

Use the right parts, install them correctly & look down on everybody well you plow around them & I will say it one more time Proper Maintenance!!! 

I think I am done with this thread!! I do not post on here that often because of the ones that think they know every thing but yet don't even know how to change there own oil!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck & happy plowing to all!!!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

*I think that say's it all*


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Vulcanclassic15;623394 said:


> How does it make the truck unreliable?? Only a few ways I can think of.
> 1. The lift was installed by someone that did not know what they are doing.
> 2. Proper maintenance was not done.
> 3. Unknowledgeable driver that should not be behind the wheel of a real truck!! (Horse play)
> ...


Wow, dude, decaf maybe? J/K

But honestly, you make some good points and some not so good.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> I do not post on here that often because of the ones that think they know every thing but yet don't even know how to change there own oil!!!!!!!!!!!


Im starting to see your point and I have only ben here a very short time.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

no need to get another fight going so time to put this one to rest


----------

